# Bully Breeding. How much is too much?



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay so i figured I'd see if any of you guys were seeing things like I am. Am I the only one who thinks breeding dogs 4x is messed up? And why are people giving one another props on forums for breeding ugly ass mutts? It seems to be trendy right now to breed pitbulls all deforumed and retarded. They go for short and bully, and end up with retarded frenchies. Then they turn around and hustle people out of their money; which is the funniest part too me. I don't know, thoughts???


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes bad breeding is something that is sadly very popular right now.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like you finally found a forum that relates to you. Breeding should be left to the professionals, and to the ones that consult professionals ahead of time.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I gotta say, I really don't like it. They are mutts, they are deformed, and how the in the hell do they have papers? They call em' purebred but they're a mix of what, like 6 breeds. I have been looking at bullies alot lately, I actually found some that had pug bred into them. I also found a bully for stud that had a mutt face, he was a foot and a quarter tall, two feet wide, he couldn't hold his arms straight, his coat was awful, and the best part was that his owner was trying to charge $5,000 for his sperm... Not including travel expences. I have seen some bullies that have a nice look to them though, but I'm possitive that they were eventually gonna run into some health issues.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree to some point in what you are all sayin there are alot of bad breeders out there but what i want to know is what is a correct BULLY in your opinion and sorry to say that all Bully's are not so called mutts and that not saying that some are not....I know alot of people dont like them but for every person that does not there are at least 2 that due.And what is you opinion of a PRO BREEDER?These are not questions to start anything these are just a few questions to get your opinion....Because there is alot of BS with dogs But in my OPINION there are good breeders out there and correct BULLY's out there i just want your OPINION


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I for one think some Bullies are very nice looking dogs. You have to do your research and then research some more. If I were ever to get a Bully I would talk to Shannon cause I love the look of Manny. 

There are alot of breeds that are not for everyone but I see no reason to go around calling a dog retarded or deformed just it isn't what you like. We have irresponible breeders for every breed out there you can call them anything you want for they can defend themself, but don't bash the dog itself.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you Mikado I have seen some beautiful bully's and I have even thought of owning one in the future. I don't see the point in calling the dogs names when it's the people screwing them up!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nothing all all wrong with well bred American Bullies. I was using the term bully as any bulldog/pitbull type breed being over bred. They are all bulls to me and when referring specifically to one breed I try to state a clear breed name as in APBT, American Bully, Amstaff ect.... However like I said here I was talking about them all.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*how much...*

I went to the Bully Expo here in LA this Saturday a week ago, and watched thier conformation show with an ADBA judge. She studied them carefully, in all thier shapes and sizes and then asked, "what is thier breed standard". I've looked on the official "Bully" registry (ABKC) and found none and called and am still waiting for a call back.
I have bully dogs but I saw some different dogs than what I have. Does anyone know the breed standard of the "Bully"? Maybe some of the english bulldogs types I saw (that would fit into the ABKC) had some common traits to my dogs and I don't know it yet. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i was another pitbull forum and saw this and thought it pertained to this thread.....look at the flippin prices!!! 6k for a dog is that normal? and look at what is say on the home page in the top left corner!! errr explode their musules!!! wtf... it looks almost painful for thoes dogs.
http://muglestonspitbullfarm.com/breedings.html


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i do like that some people are breeding the American Bullies with the messed up fronts and stuff like that. but they are a newer breed so I guess there is pure and not pure idk... but they do have a standard i have to find it. But I have a male that is 3x gotti and he isn't messed up looking, yeah he is 3x something but it was done right not father to daughter thing or somthing like that. He looks better then half the dogs on the boards.


As for the prices on the dogs shot if someone is dumb enough to pay 6,000 for one of my dogs then they can pay me that much! lol Don't think that the people selling these dogs for that much is stupid think of the people buying them that much as stupid! because if the people wouldn't buy for that much then they wouldn't be so high. Plus half the time the price is wrong, when you message them on a dog that is 6,000 they will give it to you for like 2,000it is just a hype thing.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> I agree to some point in what you are all sayin there are alot of bad breeders out there but what i want to know is what is a correct BULLY in your opinion and sorry to say that all Bully's are not so called mutts and that not saying that some are not....I know alot of people dont like them but for every person that does not there are at least 2 that due.And what is you opinion of a PRO BREEDER?These are not questions to start anything these are just a few questions to get your opinion....Because there is alot of BS with dogs But in my OPINION there are good breeders out there and correct BULLY's out there i just want your OPINION


Well, if you want my opinion on a good looking bully, all you have to do is look on your own yard. lol. I've always enjoyed pics of your dogs and i don't see anything wrong with them from an asthetic viewpoint. Too bad not all bully guys share the same concern for health.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

my personal opinion bullies have their set standards. i love the way some well bred bullies look but some breeders i feel do make them too heavy or short which i feel might not be good for health reasons. i think a well bred bully can be very cute. i used to feel the same way as you untill i got to know the breed a little better. in fact i used to reffer to them as blobs untill i actually found some good responsible breeders sights. since then i think that they are starting to grow on me!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

First off i just want to say thank you for all you kind words about my dog's.
I agree that there are alot of really screwed up people out there that like to take the so called BULLY to the extreme and wind up with some over weight twisted up dog and think its worth 12 grand.To me thats not right at all.But if you do some research you can find you a nice correct bully that will live a long HEALTHY and ACTIVE life.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Msmith1 said:


> i do like that some people are breeding the American Bullies with the messed up fronts and stuff like that.QUOTE]
> 
> my bad i ment i don't like instead of do like.... i was in a rush 2 go 2 my work


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hey ottis i think it would be great if you could post some updated pics i would LOVE to see them and you can show everyone else a good example of an american bully!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I just posted a few pics of Manny in the pocket pit thread but as soon as i get some nice weaqther here i will get new ones and post them up of all my dogs


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Any breeder who does not follow the standard for whatever breed they are breeding makes me sad....

So many are very unethical and just in it for cash and or ego or other ridiculous reasons and not for the dogs themselves.


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

one eye jack is king in the land of the blind 
(im refering to those who take advantage of other's)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't think they were his but Bluebull posted some pics of some VERY nice
bullies on gamedog one time, maybe he will see this and post them.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

there is already a altered and disfigured dog known as the the english bulldog..
why create another?
my question being,why breed for disformities?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> There are alot of breeds that are not for everyone but I see no reason to go around calling a dog retarded or deformed just it isn't what you like.


So what would you call them? I don't think they said they are retarded or deformed because they don't like them, its because they simply are. What is the nice thing to call these dogs? (ones that have mental/physical handicap) I had a retarded dog once and I called her just as she was. I've seen deformed dogs, one would be my FIL's dog had very deformed back legs. These dogs are what they are what they are. Dogs with defects. It doesn't have to do with someone not liking them. It is true not to just call a dog those things because you don't like them, but if they are retarded and deformed then that is what they are.


----------



## ANTSOCASL (Apr 25, 2008)

i also i agree i was about to be hustled an thats why i choose to pay 500 an just find a good breeder an not a yard sale pup he claims there full breed when the mother is mixed with a lab. unlike the breeder where its a full bred blue nose.
i still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Old_Blood said:


> So what would you call them? I don't think they said they are retarded or deformed because they don't like them, its because they simply are. What is the nice thing to call these dogs? (ones that have mental/physical handicap) I had a retarded dog once and I called her just as she was. I've seen deformed dogs, one would be my FIL's dog had very deformed back legs. These dogs are what they are what they are. Dogs with defects. It doesn't have to do with someone not liking them. It is true not to just call a dog those things because you don't like them, but if they are retarded and deformed then that is what they are.


ok dont mean to start drama... i understand what your saying but if you saw a kid with mental problems you would go up to them and say "hey your retarded!" because that is what they really are??? no i don't think you would...so you can educate people on these deformed dogs but don't talk down on the dog it isn't their fault they're like that...its stupid ass breeders! I like the Ambullies better then pit bulls don't get me wrong i love pit bulls but bullies are more my style....

Also about prices... you can find an ambully for like 800 like you can find a pit bull for that much... you just have to look around you know and you can buy a pit bull for like 3,000 i have seen it before also....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL, I doubt the dog or the kid would understand. :hammer:


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Msmith1 said:


> ok dont mean to start drama... i understand what your saying but if you saw a kid with mental problems you would go up to them and say "hey your retarded!"


*That's diffrent i dont think the parents made a child to be retarded. People breed these dogs retarded Homer Simpson's on purpose.*


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Responsible american bully breeders exist?? Well, thats news to me. I have yet to see one who doesn't ask for over $1000 bucks for a pet quality dog, one who doesn't list the size of their dogs heads on their web site, one who doesn't brag about how HUGE their dogs are and how "badass" they are, one who actually mentions breed standard... etc.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

****** said:


> Responsible american bully breeders exist?? Well, thats news to me. I have yet to see one who doesn't ask for over $1000 bucks for a pet quality dog, one who doesn't list the size of their dogs heads on their web site, one who doesn't brag about how HUGE their dogs are and how "badass" they are, one who actually mentions breed standard... etc.


my friend just got an ambully for $500 lastweek from a kennel she has good bloodlines and has papers and the pup isn't on a spay contract....so he can breed her if he wants to...also my uncle had a bully under a spay contract and all he had to do is pay the shipping on the pup... like i said YOU HAVE TO LOOK AROUND! and this is what most people don't do they just buy the first thing that looks nice to them with out looking around first...then soon after they buy their $2,000 pup they find a person who is selling pups for around 1,000 and look 10x better then the pup they just bought it happens all the time shit it happened to my brother....


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

they are some odd looking dogs but hey whatever floats your boat. but it looks like the way some are bred they come with a boat load of health problems! are they born unhealthy or are they made that way?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

im no expert but, i dont think they are retarded just cuz a dog is physically challenged doesnt mean its brain is to. im sure some have health problems but im sure they think like evry other dog. i could be wrong but i mean you see people who are physically deformed sometimes but their brains work normal. is there any PROOF they are retarded?? 

some look like they will collaps within one or two steps but i have also seen some beutiful american bullies!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

buggleblue said:


> they are some odd looking dogs but hey whatever floats your boat. but it looks like the way some are bred they come with a boat load of health problems! are they born unhealthy or are they made that way?


well its a little of both... a lot of times breeders try to linebreed so much and the pups become deformed... those breeders i stay away from! also some people like the "freak bully" look i don't... its ugly to me but like you said whatever floats your boat...


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Msmith1 said:


> my friend just got an ambully for $500 lastweek from a kennel she has good bloodlines and has papers and the pup isn't on a spay contract....so he can breed her if he wants to...also my uncle had a bully under a spay contract and all he had to do is pay the shipping on the pup... like i said YOU HAVE TO LOOK AROUND! and this is what most people don't do they just buy the first thing that looks nice to them with out looking around first...then soon after they buy their $2,000 pup they find a person who is selling pups for around 1,000 and look 10x better then the pup they just bought it happens all the time shit it happened to my brother....


I've noticed that buying an american bully for 5 grand is "cool". Every time I see a guy who has bought one of those dogs, they brag about how much they cost. I guess the more they pay, the cooler they are. The bully breeders are really cashing in off of this apparently. Its amusing to me sometimes.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

The freakish looking bullies are the ones that are so popular. You know, the ones that are 4 inches off the ground, 26 inch head, overly heavy bone structure. I feel sorry for those dogs. They look like they work really hard just to walk around the house, the way they waddle, looks like it takes a lot of effort. Can you imagine how much strain is put on their joints? Especially when the owners have them jumping around on a spring poll. Sorry, but those dogs aren't physically made to do that kind of thing. I cringe every time I see one jumping off the ground. And then the dogs who have their elbows facing outwards. OUCH.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

****** said:


> The freakish looking bullies are the ones that are so popular. You know, the ones that are 4 inches off the ground, 26 inch head, overly heavy bone structure. I feel sorry for those dogs. They look like they work really hard just to walk around the house, the way they waddle, looks like it takes a lot of effort. Can you imagine how much strain is put on their joints? Especially when the owners have them jumping around on a spring poll. Sorry, but those dogs aren't physically made to do that kind of thing. I cringe every time I see one jumping off the ground. And then the dogs who have their elbows facing outwards. OUCH.


yea i feel you on that one... like the big head thing i like my boy has a 24-25" head... the short bullies i like if they are 14" tall and weigh about 30lbs... not 14" tall and weight 60lbs! i hate that because their front are usually messed up....that is what i consider a "freak bully" when the fronts are messed up or their chest are so wide for their body....and yea that is what a lot of people like but not me and i know a couple people who hate it to...but what are you going to do i can't tell them anything they get mad at you...

also yea idk why people would brag about spending that much on their dogs...my most expensive bully was $2,000 but that was with shipping and all that and to me he was worth every penny! but cheapest bully was free... i took her from a kennel that wasnt treating her good because she was "worthless" she didn't have papers... so i took her and fixed her its funny because i have only had her for a short time and she went from 55lbs to 70lbs.... so you can tell she was under her normal weight because i don't even feed her that much just twice a day nothing special....and she doesn't look fat she is just solid!


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

ok i would like to know what reason this breed was created for. do they have a purpose?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't know about calling em' retarded, but I do agree that there are some really sh***y bred ones out there. I wish I could find the link again... But I was looking at this huge "kennel" that boasted it's breedings. They were charging 9k for ambullies! Looking through the site I found their stud for hire. I swear, the dog was about 2.25ft wide, 20 inches tall, no muzzle, poorly cropped ears, unatractive white- black and brown coarse coat and they were studding him out for $5000! That's crazy. I have seen some really nice looking bullies though. here's some good examples
http://www.bullydomain.com/blog/
You just gotta do your homework before buying one. ALWAYS get a health guarantee!


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

*Old pic*

i was on the ADBA website and I came across a pic of Stephany's Mutt..a white pit whose type looks as if you could eventually get an Ambully type through selective breeding with no outcrosses to a different breed. JMO, what do you guys and gals think? *****

Many years ago I saw a litter(APBT,ADBA) that had one pup came out with a screw tail,more undershot than usual. as he grew he looked like a small scale ambully with a more pushed in face. Colby was one of the b-lines,I cant think of the other line(s) included. He Weighed about 50 [email protected] 1 yr. The rest of the litter looked like your typical (game) pit. If I didnt know better, I would have thought this dog was mixed with E.Bulldog. I would guess a dog of that type has theoretically been used to create Frenchies and Bostons, E.B.s and Boxers, ABs,etc. The prototypes in old artwork depicting the history of these and a few other suchlike breeds all look like the original APBT.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> i was on the ADBA website and I came across a pic of Stephany's Mutt..a white pit whose type looks as if you could eventually get an Ambully type through selective breeding with no outcrosses to a different breed. JMO, what do you guys and gals think? *****
> 
> Many years ago I saw a litter(APBT,ADBA) that had one pup came out with a screw tail,more undershot than usual.


The screw tail could have been cause by breeding two dogs that carried a kinked tail gene. The doubling of this gene causes a shorter tail that can be screwed or knotted.

I do believe ambully could be produced without out crossing however I don't believe that the way people went. As with every breed of dog there are good and bad breeders. Ambully is new as they go thru time people will lose interest. People who charge an arm and a leg put high prices to make buyers believe their dog are worth more.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

buggleblue said:


> ok i would like to know what reason this breed was created for. do they have a purpose?


the breeders that created the breed figured that there was no more legal dog fighting....the pit bull was left to be man's best friend so they wanted to take the breed into a different direction... and created the Ambully... They are suppose to be the ideal family pet but also guard the house... every bully i ran into so far are not agressive but protective on property...but fine OFF PROPERTY! mine are like that and everyone else i have met with a bully says there dog is like that...also some people are using them for weight pulling Monster Pit Kennels has a female she is like 103lbs red nosed camelot and dagger bully she is a champ! I forgot her name but I met her in person before at a BBQ and she has out pulled every male she has come across...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

to add on to the american pitbulls original purpose they were bred for fighting and to be a great companion dog so leaving the fighting behind for a family pit isnt that hard of a thing to do they already strived for the attention of their owners when they were first bred. 

i think an american bully would also be a great family dog i read about them time to time and they seem to have same perosonality as pitbulls they just look different and were bred for none fighting purposes. i enjoy the breed but i would never give up my loyalty for the original american pitbull terrier for a breed that is similar to them. i dont think i would mind owning one though i proboly would get frustrated at those who would call it a pitbull though.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

wow guess i had a good topic for this forum! i'm going to read it in the morning. can't believe it's still goin. :rofl:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*In my opinion the akc am/staff is a nice looking blocky dog,breeding for anything more bully than your average am-staff is "to me" breeding for too much in the size department,pure bred am staffs can be 80 pounds or more and they still look some what ballanced.*


----------

